# Roamio and Cox Cable



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck getting the new Roamio to work using a Cable Card from Cox Cable? We've gotten 3 different cards from them since Thursday and none work. Spent many, many hours on the phone with their technicians. Still can't use our new Roamio! Very sad that I may have to send it back. I hate COX Communications! I love Tivo and have had one since 2003. If I can't get this to work I guess I'll have to switch over to Direct TV because I refuse to give another penny to Cox and I certainly won't spend more money on their ridiculous DVR system! Any advice?


----------



## DVRMike (Aug 30, 2013)

I have Cox and was able to get a new cable card and tuning adapter working. 

The cable card was working after the first call but the tuning adapter was a problem. It took 2 more calls and they scheduled a technician to come to my house. I called back and was eventually connected to a cable card specialist who ended up fixing the tuning adapter. 

I have a Motorola cable card and tuning adapter.

What problems are you experiencing with the cable card?


----------



## bdspilot (Dec 10, 2010)

Cox works fine in OKC


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

My cox cable card didn't work in San Diego. Took a technician coming out to get it to work. Not sure what they did. In San Diego


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

DVRMike said:


> I have Cox and was able to get a new cable card and tuning adapter working.
> 
> The cable card was working after the first call but the tuning adapter was a problem. It took 2 more calls and they scheduled a technician to come to my house. I called back and was eventually connected to a cable card specialist who ended up fixing the tuning adapter.
> 
> ...


Well we're not sure if the problem if the cable card, tuning adapter or possibly both? From some other threads I do see that the Part # on our cable card is one of the ones listed on the "bad" list that don't work so now that we know the number that does work we can go into the store or see if the technician has a "good" numbered card.

From the phone service they keep saying our line is possibly not strong enough to handle the tuning adaptor signal so the technician will check that on Monday when they come out. Seems odd as this is a fairly new house so you'd think they'd have fairly new technology in the lines run to it?

We've never been offered to be transferred to a cable card specialist on the phone.

None of this surprises me in the least bit. Over the years I have had nothing but grief and bad luck with any type of service issue with Cox. This is mainly why I have Tivo and not Cox DVR!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox Arizona, Cisco CableCARDs work fine.

SA/Cisco CableCARD Firmware: OS Ver: PKEY1.5.3_F.p.0601

Cisco Tuning Adapter FW: FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_F.1601


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

sheisler28 said:


> Well we're not sure if the problem if the cable card, tuning adapter or possibly both? *From some other threads I do see that the Part # on our cable card is one of the ones listed on the "bad" list that don't work so now that we know the number that does work we can go into the store or see if the technician has a "good" numbered card.*


This was the Info he is referring to not sure if it applys to Cox Motorola CableCARDS, but worth looking into.



TiVoMargret said:


> Take the FiOS CableCARD out of the Roamio, and look at the part number on the back, above the bar code.
> 
> If that number is either one of these:
> 514517-002-00 (MCPOD1)
> ...


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

Had a premiere Xl4 that was great when I got it but started losing channels and cox didn't seem to know why. Seems like they went to switched video and forgot to tell the people in the call centers. Once I finally got a tech that knew what was going on and he put the tuning adapter on its been very steady. Had to reboot tuning adapter a couple of times but that isn't a big deal to me. 
Got the roamio hooked up Friday and switched cable card from XL4 and called to get it paired, after the 20 minutes on hold waiting for someone to answer the phone only took a couple of minutes and is working fine.


----------



## pmalve (Jul 13, 2012)

Can only use 4 tuners at a time. this is going to be an issue for me as one of the reasons i went to the roamio was because i max out 4 tuners at times and with the new shows starting thought this was worth it.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sheisler28 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the new Roamio to work using a Cable Card from Cox Cable? We've gotten 3 different cards from them since Thursday and none work. Spent many, many hours on the phone with their technicians. Still can't use our new Roamio! Very sad that I may have to send it back. I hate COX Communications! I love Tivo and have had one since 2003. If I can't get this to work I guess I'll have to switch over to Direct TV because I refuse to give another penny to Cox and I certainly won't spend more money on their ridiculous DVR system! Any advice?


I had lots of issues several years ago. The main issue being a splitter on the pole got water in it and the signal was horrible. Took a lot of phone calls to finally get them to come out and fix the damn pole. And on another occasion they re-ran the house coax to the pole (it was REALLY old). The other issues I had were when cable cards were new, they just didn't know what the F*** they were doing on the head end- had nothing to do with my house. Have not had any issues in years, other than with the stupid tuning adapter having to be rebooted every now and then.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Like CoxINPhx said no problems here in the desert. My cards are 5 years old just moved it from my premier called cox had them unpaired the card and TA then pair it to the new roamio. It did take about 20 minutes for the TA to unpaired and repair then they do the card


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> This was the Info he is referring to not sure if it applys to Cox Motorola CableCARDS, but worth looking into.


Yes, It is the Motorola: 514517-006-00 (MCPOD2) card that we have now. I don't what the first 2 cards that were defective and returned were. We now know we need the one that ends in 017. Hopefully they'll have them in the store or the technician will have one when he comes tomorrow.

Right now we can use the Tivo using the basic cable channels up to 67. Problem is everything is terribly pixelated. No way would I be happy with that type of quality so they need to do something to boost the signal and improve the card to improve the quality.

We did use the streaming with Netflix last night and that was smooth! Loved that!  Of course Cox was not needed for that at all.


----------



## djdanska (Sep 30, 2004)

I upgraded my premiere to the roamio with cox san diego and it was fine. I literally just switched the card, plug in the tuning adapter and call them while doing the setup. was watching tv in ten minutes.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Okay technician came out and was here for 2.5 hours. Signal to line is strong so no issue there. He tried 2 of the 017 cable cards an no go with either!  His theory is that COX does not have a system upgrade on its cards that Tivo needed to provide when they switched to the 6 tuner models. He basically left and said we were out of luck. Nothing more they can do for us. 

I realized I don't know what Roamio model those of you with Cox success stories have do you have the 4 tuner model or the 6 tuner model?

Looks like we will have to send the Roamio back for a refund. I think we will be going to Direct TV route next. No more of my money is going to Cox!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone with Cox and a Motorola CableCARD that cannot get it working should email with all the details, CableCARD Hardware# and Firmware#, Tuning Adapter Firmware#

Margret Schmidt
Vice President, Design & Engineering
Chief Design Officer
http://twitter.com/tivodesign
[email protected]


----------



## mxfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

My bother is on COX SD and he had a heel of a time getting things working. It all boiled down to the card numbers not being entered into the system properly. He has some senior technician come on site and within 10min it was working. Tech said that the CC numbers were entered wrong.

He is very happy now, but it definitely tainted his upgrade experience.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Cox San Diego is a SA/Cisco Market, It appears the Issue is with Motorola Markets.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sheisler28 said:


> I realized I don't know what Roamio model those of you with Cox success stories have do you have the 4 tuner model or the 6 tuner model?


Mine is 6, Motorola CC & TA



> Looks like we will have to send the Roamio back for a refund. I think we will be going to Direct TV route next. No more of my money is going to Cox!


You can turn off two of your tuners for now (it is an option). You might also seek out a cable card from another Cox area where it works.


----------



## oosik77 (Nov 22, 1999)

No problem here in Phoenix.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

sheisler28 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the new Roamio to work using a Cable Card from Cox Cable? We've gotten 3 different cards from them since Thursday and none work. Spent many, many hours on the phone with their technicians. Still can't use our new Roamio! Very sad that I may have to send it back. I hate COX Communications! I love Tivo and have had one since 2003. If I can't get this to work I guess I'll have to switch over to Direct TV because I refuse to give another penny to Cox and I certainly won't spend more money on their ridiculous DVR system! Any advice?


When I first got my Cox cable cards, it took NINE CC's, to get three units up and running. That was two HD's and one two-tuner Premiere.

With my Roamio Plus, I took the CC out of my eBayed Elite and put it in. Everything worked, without pairing. I don't have Premium channels.

I did have one time where I was getting the V58 error. The Cox rep said something about my "Lead" card, not being provisioned correctly??? He "Hit" it and since then, everything has been great. No tuning adapter needed YET. The few channels that require it, are not important to me. However, more channels are switching over soon, per Cox rep.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well we are still in Cox Cable hell. We've had te Tivo for 12 days now and it is still not working. Spent time on the phone with Cox nearly every day. I've lost count the number of cable cards we've went through. Had the 3rd technician here today and they have basically said they think it must be Tivo's fault even though the Roamio appears to be working fine. We've emailed Margret as others have suggested here in the forums but she has not responded. Does anyone have any advice before we give up on Tivo?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sheisler28 said:


> Well we are still in Cox Cable hell. We've had te Tivo for 12 days now and it is still not working. Spent time on the phone with Cox nearly every day. I've lost count the number of cable cards we've went through. Had the 3rd technician here today and they have basically said they think it must be Tivo's fault even though the Roamio appears to be working fine. We've emailed Margret as others have suggested here in the forums but she has not responded. Does anyone have any advice before we give up on Tivo?


 I don't think you ever posted your Motorola card's firmware version. You need FW* 06.25 for it to work for Motorola cards. Here in Orange County we have Motorola headend + cable cards + TAs and with FW* 06.25 all 6 tuners are tuning fine for me.

See:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9811200#post9811200



TiVoMargret said:


> Any Motorola CableCARD with firmware version 06.25 is considered current.
> It is our experience that you should be able to tune Copy Protected channels
> on every/all tuners regardless of the CableCARD's part number. Version
> 02.65 is too old. If there is a case where a Motorola CableCARD is
> ...


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

moyekj said:


> I don't think you ever posted your Motorola card's firmware version. You need FW* 06.25 for it to work for Motorola cards. Here in Orange County we have Motorola headend + cable cards + TAs and with FW* 06.25 all 6 tuners are tuning fine for me.
> 
> See:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9811200#post9811200


Yep we have that so that's not the issue. Wish it was so we would have an answer!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

In CableCard "Conditional Access" screen you should see:
Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V (some non zero number here)

Specifically if you are seeing "Val: ?" then that means your card is not paired properly. You must see "Val: V" as posted above otherwise you won't be able to tune any CCI protected channels.
(If you have Con: No then that's even worse meaning your card is not activated or paired).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> In CableCard "Conditional Access" screen you should see:
> Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V (some non zero number here)
> 
> Specifically if you are seeing "Val: ?" then that means your card is not paired properly. You must see "Val: V" as posted above otherwise you won't be able to tune any CCI protected channels.
> (If you have Con: No then that's even worse meaning your card is not activated or paired).


Interesting. Mine has Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:?

I don't subscribe to any premium channels, though. I will say that the cable card menu has popped up several times on my screen for no apparent reason. That was very, very rare on the Premiere.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

crxssi said:


> Interesting. Mine has Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:?
> 
> I don't subscribe to any premium channels, though. I will say that the cable card menu has popped up several times on my screen for no apparent reason. That was very, very rare on the Premiere.


If your CableCARD is not paired (says "Val: ?") then the CableCARD (MMI) screen will pop up if it tries to do something like tune to a premium channel to record a Suggestion. (So you are most likely to see it at the top of the hour.) If you uncheck all the premium channels in Settings > Channel List then you probably won't see it.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

TiVoMargret said:


> If your CableCARD is not paired (says "Val: ?") then the CableCARD (MMI) screen will pop up if it tries to do something like tune to a premium channel to record a Suggestion. (So you are most likely to see it at the top of the hour.) If you uncheck all the premium channels in Settings > Channel List then you probably won't see it.


On the Conditional Access screen mine says Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V 0x22

The card has been successfully paired many times. Actually when I say card we have had many cards that Cox has given me. And, yes, I do have an "017-00" card right now. I'm at my whits end. I have Cox's nationwide cable card troubleshooting department, including several engineers, working on this and they are absolutely baffled. Nobody had said it until tonight but the tech that was here suggested it may be the TiVo. I don't know. I'm 12 days into this and it's feeling like Cox is about out of ideas. I'm going to have to consider returning the TiVo. Margret, I have emailed you and sent you a PM, is there any chance you could respond to me? I'm desperate and I would like to stay with TiVo.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like you have a good CableCard from everything you posted today and certainly seems like Cox did all they can and must have a good signal, so I would say it's time to exchange for another unit to rule out possibility of a lemon.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> If your CableCARD is not paired (says "Val: ?") then the CableCARD (MMI) screen will pop up if it tries to do something like tune to a premium channel to record a Suggestion. (So you are most likely to see it at the top of the hour.) If you uncheck all the premium channels in Settings > Channel List then you probably won't see it.


I already had all the the premium channels unchecked.... unless one slipped in for some reason. When it happens, I would look at the clock to see if it was on the hour/half, and most of the time it wasn't. So I am guessing it wasn't about suggestions.

I guess I will call Cox, again, and try to get it properly paired. Such an annoying experience- I don't know why we can't do all this through an automated system. Oh well! Thanks


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi, with cablecard not properly paired the annoying cablecard popup will happen for any channel that is CCI protected (CCI=0x02), which may be more than just premium channels.


----------



## pigbat (Feb 19, 2004)

It took 4 tries with different cable cards to get my premiere up and running on Cox. Frustrating process but it worked itself out after a week.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

sheisler28 said:


> Okay technician came out and was here for 2.5 hours. Signal to line is strong so no issue there.


FWIW, a strong signal was precisely the issue that prevented Cox from being able to pair the cable card in my Roamio.

In my living room, I've been using a TiVo Premiere XL 4 for several months now. Cox had zero issues getting the cable card paired with it.

I replaced that TiVo with the Roamio. The Roamio ended up using the exact same wires + cable card that the XL 4 did. Literally just swapped boxes.

Cox was unable to get the cable card to pair with the Roamio. From their end, the signal levels looked great, etc, etc, etc. Cox suggested the issue was with the Roamio.

A very frustrating call with TiVo Cable Card support lead to the suggestion that I go into TiVo DVR Diagnostics and tell him what the SNR and Signal Strength values were. I told him 44 dB for the SNR and 100 for the Signal Strength. HIs comment was that he's never heard of anyone with a SNR that high, and that I should try to get the SNR down into the 34-38 dB range.

I happened to have an old 4-way splitter laying around, so I plugged it inline behind the Roamio, and it did drop the SNR into the 34-38 dB range.

I called Cox back, and they were able to do the pairing again, and it took almost immediately on the Roamio.

My completely uneducated guess is that the Roamio may amplify the cable signal, so if you have a very strong signal to start with, it may get amplified to the point that cable card pairing doesn't work. I say this because the TiVo Premiere XL 4 used literally the exact same "cable jack" and cable card, and showed normal SNR/Signal Strength levels, without needing a splitter to drop the levels.

Anyhow, if you get a chance, you might want to check your Roamio's SNR and Signal Strength. They're listed in the DVR Diagnostic menu, but I don't remember how to get there from memory (I'm at work now). Hopefully they're both "too high" and you can fix this problem with a cheap Shadio Rack/Walmart splitter (or antennuator).


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

aristoBrat said:


> Anyhow, if you get a chance, you might want to check your Roamio's SNR and Signal Strength. They're listed in the DVR Diagnostic menu, but I don't remember how to get there from memory (I'm at work now). Hopefully they're both "too high" and you can fix this problem with a cheap Shadio Rack/Walmart splitter (or antennuator).


Thank you for the information. Yes, I'm familiar with this from the research I have done and the SNR is actually ok. It's been around 36 actually and has been tested by two different techs, verified on their own equipment. My use of the word "strong" may not have been the best word to use there. The signal has checked out in all regards by the two techs. So unfortunately that is not the problem either. Thanks again.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

When you say the SNR is 36, did that value come from the Cox tech's equipment, or is that the value you read off of the Roamio's DVR Diagnostics screen?


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

aristoBrat said:


> When you say the SNR is 36, did that value come from the Cox tech's equipment, or is that the value you read off of the Roamio's DVR Diagnostics screen?


Both. The Cox digital cable box (which I still have until we get this card working) and TiVo Diagnostics screens, as well as the tech's handheld device, reflected the 36.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Interesting. I hope you're able to get it sorted!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sheisler28, does your headend implement SDV and offer Tuning Adapters? If so have you tried tuning channels with TA disconnected? With a TA connected it takes over the frequency->channel mapping function and perhaps something is messed up there...


----------



## Kobewan (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm using Cox in Arizona and I had no Cablecard problems. I did have a few misfires getting the tuning adapter to work, but you can do that separately from the CC. Make sure you call the dedicated tech line instead of the general line. That number is 1-877-820-8202. Oddly enough, I had better luck getting more TiVo friendly techs in the evenings and weekends, but your experience may differ.

One other thing to note. You don't need the tuning adapter to get up and running. You will be missing a few HD channels (and alot of SD channels), but at least you can get 90% of the HD channels operational with just a CC pairing. I'll also note that, in PHX anyway, the TA is not tied to the specific TivO, just your account. I know because I swapped the TA from a Premeire to a Roamio Pro after getting the CC paired and it worked without issue or need to call Cox again, so if you have a TiVo with a TA already, you can use that one for your new box (again, at least I was able to do so on the PHX Cox system - Cisco TAs)


----------



## TrueDMBfan (Apr 13, 2007)

To install an M card into my new TiVo Roamio Pro. The technician called ahead of time to inform me that if I pay for Premium movie channels, I will have access to NONE of them. Are you kidding me? I pay for ALL of them! I'm going to let him install with the hopes that they get this fixed QUICK. But seriously?

Tried to sort out what you all are saying in this thread about "which" M card should be used and what, if any, settings need to be changed. Any advice? I'm in Connecticut.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm curious about the SNR everyone is saying is high at 40. While I'm not having any problems with my Roamio Pro tuning all channels and all tuners working I did notice that all 6 of my tuners show a signal strength of 100 and a SNR of 39-40. If I scroll down the screen farther under cable card 1 it shows a SNR of 36.

So which number do you go by? I assume the signal coming into the cable card has a normal SNR, so why do the individual tuners show a higher SNR?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

donnoh said:


> So which number do you go by? I assume the signal coming into the cable card has a normal SNR, so why do the individual tuners show a higher SNR?


 Each tuner can be tuned to a different channel which can be on a different carrier frequency. So there are individual SNR numbers for each tuner depending on what it is tuned to. There are typically different losses along the coax for different frequencies so can be different. The TiVo reported numbers I don't really trust too much however as the signal strength # on Roamio maxes out at 100 and so is really not much help.


----------



## TrueDMBfan (Apr 13, 2007)

TrueDMBfan said:


> To install an M card into my new TiVo Roamio Pro. The technician called ahead of time to inform me that if I pay for Premium movie channels, I will have access to NONE of them. Are you kidding me? I pay for ALL of them! I'm going to let him install with the hopes that they get this fixed QUICK. But seriously?
> 
> Tried to sort out what you all are saying in this thread about "which" M card should be used and what, if any, settings need to be changed. Any advice? I'm in Connecticut.


Oh great. And now he calls back and tells me that his supervisor told him to cancel the appointment, not waste his time. THEY DON'T SUPPORT THE NEW TIVO.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

TrueDMBfan said:


> Oh great. And now he calls back and tells me that his supervisor told him to cancel the appointment, not waste his time. THEY DON'T SUPPORT THE NEW TIVO.


Does your Cox market not have the Cox "Solution Stores", where you can just walk in and pick up/drop off their equipment (like set-top boxes, etc)?

That's where I picked up my M-card, and then I called a 1-800 number to get it activated/paired.

Didn't require anyone coming to my house.


----------



## TrueDMBfan (Apr 13, 2007)

aristoBrat said:


> Does your Cox market not have the Cox "Solution Stores", where you can just walk in and pick up/drop off their equipment (like set-top boxes, etc)?
> 
> That's where I picked up my M-card, and then I called a 1-800 number to get it activated/paired.
> 
> Didn't require anyone coming to my house.


They do but it's not very convenient. After speaking with TiVo tech support, I'm making the Cox tech bring me a card and I'm going to do it myself!


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

TrueDMBfan said:


> They do but it's not very convenient. After speaking with TiVo tech support, I'm making the Cox tech bring me a card and I'm going to do it myself!


Good!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> crxssi, with cablecard not properly paired the annoying cablecard popup will happen for any channel that is CCI protected (CCI=0x02), which may be more than just premium channels.


When it was first paired, it took them 40 minutes and it obviously was not right.

Yesterday I was on hold THREE HOURS and gave up.

Today it took 10 minutes to get someone and he had it paired in about 60 seconds. No more "Val:?"

Indeed, although I don't have any premium channels, I could not get EpixHD last night (I guess that is encrypted) and lost a recording due to this. Today I found another playing and scheduled it.

Thanks, moyekj and Margret


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

TrueDMBfan said:


> Oh great. And now he calls back and tells me that his supervisor told him to cancel the appointment, not waste his time. THEY DON'T SUPPORT THE NEW TIVO.


That is solo wrong. At least they are bringing you the card. It's super easy just call the number and the will pair it


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

donnoh said:


> I'm curious about the SNR everyone is saying is high at 40. While I'm not having any problems with my Roamio Pro tuning all channels and all tuners working I did notice that all 6 of my tuners show a signal strength of 100 and a SNR of 39-40. If I scroll down the screen farther under cable card 1 it shows a SNR of 36.
> 
> So which number do you go by? I assume the signal coming into the cable card has a normal SNR, so why do the individual tuners show a higher SNR?


I have an SNR of 40 on all mine and no issues


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> Indeed, although I don't have any premium channels, I could not get EpixHD last night (I guess that is encrypted) and lost a recording due to this. Today I found another playing and scheduled it.
> 
> Thanks, moyekj and Margret


 Glad you got it fixed. It's still a case of getting lucky with CSR roulette unfortunately, but at least we don't need to have truck rolls to fix such things anymore.

FYI, it's not encryption that's the problem. All digital channels other than the locals are encrypted, and an activated but not validated CableCard can still decrypt them. It's the CCI protected channels that require the validation. If you tune to EpixHD and then check Diagnostics menu for the tuner of that channel you'll probably see it has CCI=0x02. Some poor souls in most TWC markets and some Cox markets have most of their channels as CCI=0x02 and hence can't tune much of anything until card is properly validated.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Still getting nowhere with here in Omaha with Cox. They were supposed to have their "top technician" come out tomorrow morning but they canceled. Last word we heard from the engineer guy was they think it may be a "west Omaha area issue" as they have some other Cox customers in the same area that are having similar issues with their Tivo premieres. I just don't understand why if Cox cable in Phoenix and San Diego and other markets are having no issues why they don't just call them and ask what the heck the guys here in Omaha are doing wrong!

Cox is flooding the airwaves with commercials for their 6 tuner Contour DVRs so the technology can't that foreign to them!

We've had the Roamio for 2 weeks now today and it still is not working right. It's hit and miss what channels we'll get. Some days it seems we'll just miss out on stuff we don't care about like Military channel, other days we get nothing. So weary here!

Is Cox Cable the only market that uses the tuning adapter in addition to the cable card? IS that the issue?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

sheisler28 said:


> Is Cox Cable the only market that uses the tuning adapter in addition to the cable card? IS that the issue?


 I asked you earlier in this thread if you are using a tuning adapter. I would try removing the tuning adapter and rebooting the TiVo to see what happens so you can try narrow down the problem. With TA attached it takes over the frequency/channel mapping function of the cablecard so with TA removed the CableCard will assume that task.
There are plenty of other headends that use CableCards + TAs - pretty much all TWC markets and many of Cox's to name a few.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

moyekj said:


> I asked you earlier in this thread if you are using a tuning adapter. I would try removing the tuning adapter and rebooting the TiVo to see what happens so you can try narrow down the problem. With TA attached it takes over the frequency/channel mapping function of the cablecard so with TA removed the CableCard will assume that task.
> There are plenty of other headends that use CableCards + TAs - pretty much all TWC markets and many of Cox's to name a few.


Sorry, I thought my husband answered that. We're both chiming in here on the same account. We've tried hooking it both with and without the tuning adaptor. It does work without it at least for a bit but then we are out a lot of the channels that we are supposed to get so it's not a great solution. I think I may need to sit down and look at exactly what channels we would lose without having it and decide if I want to sacrifice the channels or the Tivo at this point. I do know some of the missing channels would be NICK ones and we do have Tween age kids that want those. I also hate paying Cox for channels that they can't physically provide us know what I mean!

I also don't know if it would continue to work without the TA. We can get everything up and running fine and within 24 hours lose it all or some. It is just all so hit and miss. There is no consistency to what is going on which is what is making it so hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

sheisler28 said:


> Still getting nowhere with here in Omaha with Cox. They were supposed to have their "top technician" come out tomorrow morning but they canceled. Last word we heard from the engineer guy was they think it may be a "west Omaha area issue" as they have some other Cox customers in the same area that are having similar issues with their Tivo premieres. I just don't understand why if Cox cable in Phoenix and San Diego and other markets are having no issues why they don't just call them and ask what the heck the guys here in Omaha are doing wrong!
> 
> Cox is flooding the airwaves with commercials for their 6 tuner Contour DVRs so the technology can't that foreign to them!
> 
> ...


I'm in west Omaha. No issues with my Premiere 4.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Loach said:


> I'm in west Omaha. No issues with my Premiere 4.


My husband talked to Cox again today and they've ruled out the "west Omaha" theory now! 

Now they are waiting to get their "top technician" out to our house at a time when the engineer can be on the phone with him and troubleshoot. Not sure when they can coordinate that. We're over half way through the 30-Day trial now so we need to get this show on the road!


----------



## joehler (Sep 12, 2013)

For anyone struggling with support for 6 tuners in Omaha with Cox as your provider, I have FINALLY gotten Cox to acknowledge the problem and comprehend how to fix it. If you have a Cox supplied MTR700 tuning adapter which is running firmware version 01.33, that software only supports 4 tuners. They now understand that they need to push firmware version 01.37 (which supports 6 tuners) to the tuning adapter. They have at least three customers in the area with this problem. They have a tuning adapter in the head end that is running this version of firmware and are experimenting in the lab with the upgrade. I will let you know if and when my tuning adapter is successfully upgraded.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

joehler said:


> For anyone struggling with support for 6 tuners in Omaha with Cox as your provider, I have FINALLY gotten Cox to acknowledge the problem and comprehend how to fix it. If you have a Cox supplied MTR700 tuning adapter which is running firmware version 01.33, that software only supports 4 tuners. They now understand that they need to push firmware version 01.37 (which supports 6 tuners) to the tuning adapter. They have at least three customers in the area with this problem. They have a tuning adapter in the head end that is running this version of firmware and are experimenting in the lab with the upgrade. I will let you know if and when my tuning adapter is successfully upgraded.


Interesting that my TA has version 1.37 in Omaha and I don't even have a 6-tuner....


----------



## joehler (Sep 12, 2013)

That is VERY interesting Loach. Out of curiousity, if you log into your Cox account and look at your 'equipment', what does it list? My account lists a CMT700, which I believe is my tuning adapter. The FW is vintage 2009. I wonder if they got a later supply of tuning adapters which had the updated firmware.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

joehler said:


> That is VERY interesting Loach. Out of curiousity, if you log into your Cox account and look at your 'equipment', what does it list? My account lists a CMT700, which I believe is my tuning adapter. The FW is vintage 2009. I wonder if they got a later supply of tuning adapters which had the updated firmware.


Yes, it shows CMT700, along with CMO9060 (which I presume is the cable card). I just got the tuning adapter in March/April when they rolled out SDV. Picked it up at the Cox Solutions storefront inside of NFM.


----------



## joehler (Sep 12, 2013)

One last follow up. Version 01.37 of the MTR700 tuning adapter firmware has been pushed to my device. I'm in Omaha with Cox Communications. If anyone else is having issues and their firmware has not been updated, you should be able to call now and have them hit your box with the version.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

joehler said:


> For anyone struggling with support for 6 tuners in Omaha with Cox as your provider, I have FINALLY gotten Cox to acknowledge the problem and comprehend how to fix it. If you have a Cox supplied MTR700 tuning adapter which is running firmware version 01.33, that software only supports 4 tuners. They now understand that they need to push firmware version 01.37 (which supports 6 tuners) to the tuning adapter. They have at least three customers in the area with this problem. They have a tuning adapter in the head end that is running this version of firmware and are experimenting in the lab with the upgrade. I will let you know if and when my tuning adapter is successfully upgraded.


Tivo called us asking for the info about our tuning adaptor (yes we have the old one like you) yesterday and to my understanding (my husband is the one talking between the Tivo techs and the Cox techs) they are hoping that will fix the 6 tuner issue. The rep isn't sure if it will fix the issue of not all the channels showing up though. At least we are starting to see some progress after 1.5 months! I don't think they've changed pushed it to my device yet though? If they have they didn't tell us. I have it programmed to only use 4 tuners though so it will be operable so I'll have to go check the settings and see if they've changed and reprogram the tuners back to 6 if they have and test it out.


----------



## joehler (Sep 12, 2013)

sheisler28 - The update was pushed to my tuning adapter about noon today, so check when you get a chance. I believe the upgrade has resolved my issues. I have re-enabled all 6 tuners on my TiVo and I have verified the following that TiVo no longer complains that I've attached a tuning adapter which supported less than six tuners. I also verified that I can record 6 SDV shows simultaneously.

The other issue I was seeing was that sometimes, when I tried to tune to a SDV channel, I would get a black screen (V.58) with a complaint that the TiVo was unable to tune to the channel and to contact my cable provider. I was usually able to 'fix' the problem by pressing the TiVo button and then the zoom button. However, since the update, I have not encountered this issue. 

If your TA has not been updated and you continue to have issues finding someone at Cox who understands what your problem/request, private message me and I'll help you contact the technician who was finally able to help us. Best of luck!


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

joehler said:


> sheisler28 - The update was pushed to my tuning adapter about noon today, so check when you get a chance. I believe the upgrade has resolved my issues. I have re-enabled all 6 tuners on my TiVo and I have verified the following that TiVo no longer complains that I've attached a tuning adapter which supported less than six tuners. I also verified that I can record 6 SDV shows simultaneously.
> 
> The other issue I was seeing was that sometimes, when I tried to tune to a SDV channel, I would get a black screen (V.58) with a complaint that the TiVo was unable to tune to the channel and to contact my cable provider. I was usually able to 'fix' the problem by pressing the TiVo button and then the zoom button. However, since the update, I have not encountered this issue.
> 
> If your TA has not been updated and you continue to have issues finding someone at Cox who understands what your problem/request, private message me and I'll help you contact the technician who was finally able to help us. Best of luck!


Thanks for your help. We've been working with an engineer at Cox for about a month now who has been working with a technician here at Tivo trying to troubleshoot the issue. We've had numerous people out to the house etc. Everyone was baffled. Yesterday Tivo contacted us to give them the numbers off the module screen in the Tuning Adaptor area of the settings and through that they were able to determine that we had old software through the Tuning adaptor which is what I think directed today's fix.

I've gone through and added the tuners back on and we do now have the 1.37 software instead of the old stuff. At this time all 6 tuners seem to be functioning and we are getting channels in the 100's and 250's which we've never gotten before with the Roamio. Knock on Wood that this hopefully is the fix! Only took 1.5 months but Cox finally caught up with the times!


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

sheisler28 said:


> Only took 1.5 months but Cox finally caught up with the times!


Be glad you don't have Comcast -- they can take six to twelve months to push out a firmware update.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

Those of you here in Omaha with Cox that now have a working Roamio have you had any pixelating issues? We finally seem to have all 6 tuners functioning properly and all channels are coming in! YAY! BUT we had one night last week for about an hour on all channels there was terrible pixelating. Had the issue again tonight from about 7:20-at least 10:30 PM CST. The Tivo quit recording 3 shows mid-show during that time and didn't even record 2 at all because the pixelating was so bad it didn't register as a signal anymore.

Is this a Cable Card issue? Tuning adaptor? Tivo box issue? Is this isolated to my house or is this an Omaha Cox system issue happening at the same time? Anyone else have any issues tonight? I can understand if this happens once in a blue moon but twice in a week and a half?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

sheisler28 said:


> BUT we had one night last week for about an hour on all channels there was terrible pixelating. Had the issue again tonight from about 7:20-at least 10:30 PM CST.


It sounds like a low level on your incoming line to me. It could be just your house, just your street, your entire neighborhood...you get the idea. You'll need a tech to check the signal level. Perhaps it would be a good idea to see what the Roamio says about the signal level.

Usually they'll start at the street connection and if that's good they move along the line towards your house. If the street level is low they backtrack along their side of the line until they find the problem.


----------



## joehler (Sep 12, 2013)

sheisler28 - I haven't noticed any pixelation or missed/stopped recordings.


----------



## sheisler28 (Mar 7, 2008)

DeltaOne said:


> It sounds like a low level on your incoming line to me. It could be just your house, just your street, your entire neighborhood...you get the idea. You'll need a tech to check the signal level. Perhaps it would be a good idea to see what the Roamio says about the signal level.
> 
> Usually they'll start at the street connection and if that's good they move along the line towards your house. If the street level is low they backtrack along their side of the line until they find the problem.


We've had more techs out to the house in the last 1.5 months than I can count trying to get the whole Cox/Roamio mess fixed. One thing that was tested over and over and verified as fine was the signal strength of the line so I don't think that is it. This is a new problem too. Only in the last 1.5 weeks.



joehler said:


> sheisler28 - I haven't noticed any pixelation or missed/stopped recordings.


Glad you for that you haven't had the issue, but that stumps me! LOL! I was hoping it was a systemwide Omaha thing. Darn!

I've done some searches here in the Roamio forums and all I come up with are the Cable Card issues. I know we have the compatible 017 card so I don't think that's it. Maybe we have a faulty card or a card that's going bad? I guess I'll just have to see if the problem persists.


----------



## Strapped4Cash (Feb 29, 2008)

I had this problem and it took a reboot and a "phone home" to get the other two tuners to start working. This was while the tech was at my home and on the phone with the CC specialist. All's been fine since then.



pmalve said:


> Can only use 4 tuners at a time. this is going to be an issue for me as one of the reasons i went to the roamio was because i max out 4 tuners at times and with the new shows starting thought this was worth it.


----------



## steltom (Sep 4, 2006)

Roamio stopping at 89% channel loading. Cox says pairing is done yet still seeing "Val:?"....

Can someone please help??????


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

steltom said:


> Roamio stopping at 89% channel loading. Cox says pairing is done yet still seeing "Val:?"....
> 
> Can someone please help??????


I've been having this issue for almost 3 months with a Bolt. Still hasn't worked. I'm with Comcast. Call TiVo and push to escalate as either there is an issue with TiVo software or an issue with cable company, even if issue is cable company we lowly people don't have a chance at getting the cable company to fix their problem.


----------



## nettcav (Jan 8, 2004)

steltom said:


> Roamio stopping at 89% channel loading. Cox says pairing is done yet still seeing "Val:?"....
> 
> Can someone please help??????


 I had same problem for a while. I have Cox, Orange County, we went through 3 tech's, 2 CC and 2 tuning adapters. The fix was the 2nd tuning adapter.


----------



## steltom (Sep 4, 2006)

sheisler28 said:


> On the Conditional Access screen mine says Con: Yes EBCP: Yes Val: V 0x22
> 
> The card has been successfully paired many times. Actually when I say card we have had many cards that Cox has given me. And, yes, I do have an "017-00" card right now. I'm at my whits end. I have Cox's nationwide cable card troubleshooting department, including several engineers, working on this and they are absolutely baffled. Nobody had said it until tonight but the tech that was here suggested it may be the TiVo. I don't know. I'm 12 days into this and it's feeling like Cox is about out of ideas. I'm going to have to consider returning the TiVo. Margret, I have emailed you and sent you a PM, is there any chance you could respond to me? I'm desperate and I would like to stay with TiVo.


Did you ever hear from Margaret? I'm goin through all this w/cox now.
Thanks


----------



## Walter Lambert (Jul 7, 2000)

I had a similar problem with Cox and Cable Card. It was not resolved until I called Tivo and arranged for a replacement box. Then, magically everything worked.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

steltom said:


> Did you ever hear from Margaret? I'm goin through all this w/cox now.
> Thanks


call cox back, ask for level one/two cable card support, and Arthur in Baton Rouge. I kid you not. I went thru six Cox csr's of varying experience, and Arthur solved the Roamio/cable card/tuning adapter in two minutes. Some are better than others. try 1-888-556-1193


----------

